# Pursuit: A Thriller



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

New Release: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

Overview:
CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

312 pages

$1.99 for a limited time!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Ann!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

*Pursuit: A Thriller*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

*Pursuit: A Thriller*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read for the weekend? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

[move]Pursuit: A Thriller[/move]

"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

*Pursuit: A Thriller*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read for the weekend? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

*Pursuit: A Thriller*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read for the weekend? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

Watch book trailer here: http://bit.ly/19CVOI9

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://amzn.to/19gP4Ph


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read for the weekend? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

Watch book trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII&feature=youtu.be

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://amzn.to/19gP4Ph

*Pursuit*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced action read for the weekend? Check out: *Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

A suicidal mission
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead
It's Paul's most daring mission yet
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt
But he soon finds himself on the run.

"A fast paced action novel. Kept my interest throughout the book. Would read more and recommend more by this author. Good reading!"

Watch book trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII&feature=youtu.be

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://amzn.to/19gP4Ph

*Pursuit*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

Buy it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

Buy it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

Download here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Traveling today? Need a good read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good old-fashioned action-adventure? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

**ON SALE NOW* *
99 cents until Dec. 28th

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition..."_

Check out the book trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

Kindle Countdown Deal
Only 99 cents
Download now

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:
*
*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:

Pursuit: A Thriller

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

Pursuit: A Thriller download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime

*Sales Alert* The Golden Catch is on sale for 99 cents through 1/14.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime

*****Currently on Kindle Countdown Deal in the UK*****


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Valentine's Day read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Need a good read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller
*
CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He�s reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out:

Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

**Kindle Countdown Deals**

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."
_
*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."_

*Only 99 cents each through 4/24
Always Free with Prime
*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that.

Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller *download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime
Modify message


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.
_
"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out Pursuit: A Thriller - First time at 99cents!*

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition and what really gives the whole story credibility - redemption."_

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5PzFZpsII

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good Sunday read? Check out: *

*Pursuit: A Thriller *
Inspired by a wild trip I took to Morocco long ago

"Welcome to the world of thieves and terrorists...a page turner that you can't put down."

*CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist*.

_"This is a fast moving novel, well written with plenty of action._

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition."_

Overview:

*A suicidal mission 
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiancé-a man thought to be dead 
It's Paul's most daring mission yet 
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt 
But soon finds himself on the run. *

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
On Sale Now
Only 99 cents (regular price $3.99)
Click on the book cover below to download your copy now.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller *

Inspired by a wild trip I took to Morocco long ago

_"Welcome to the world of thieves and terrorists...a page turner that you can't put down." _

CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

"This is a fast moving novel, well written with plenty of action.

"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition."

Overview:

A suicidal mission 
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiance--a man thought to be dead 
It's Paul's most daring mission yet 
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt 
But soon finds himself on the run.

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out: *

*Pursuit: A Thriller *

Inspired by a wild trip I took to Morocco long ago

_"Welcome to the world of thieves and terrorists...a page turner that you can't put down." _

*CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.*

_"This is a fast moving novel, well written with plenty of action._

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition."_

*A suicidal mission 
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiance--a man thought to be dead 
It's Paul's most daring mission yet 
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt 
But soon finds himself on the run. *

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

Pursuit: A Thriller

Inspired by a wild trip I took to Morocco long ago

_"Welcome to the world of thieves and terrorists...a page turner that you can't put down." _

*CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.*

_"This is a fast moving novel, well written with plenty of action."_

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition."_

*A suicidal mission 
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiance--a man thought to be dead 
It's Paul's most daring mission yet 
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt 
But soon finds himself on the run. *

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out: *

*Pursuit: A Thriller*

Inspired by a wild trip I took to Morocco long ago

_"Welcome to the world of thieves and terrorists...a page turner that you can't put down." _

*CIA operative Paul Cook was trying to leave his past behind. Then a desperate and frightened girl travels to Portugal to meet with him, a girl with ties to his past. She begs Paul Cook to return to Africa to find the man she loves, a man believed to be dead. He's reluctant even when she shows him a priceless sapphire as proof that her man is alive, but then the man on the beach changes all of that. Now Paul must race from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.*

_"This is a fast moving novel, well written with plenty of action."_

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel of nefarious activities, greed, ambition."_

*A suicidal mission 
A girl willing to risk her life to find her fiance--a man thought to be dead 
It's Paul's most daring mission yet 
It takes him into the heart of Africa, where he begins a manhunt 
But soon finds himself on the run. *

*Pursuit: A Thriller *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Amazon Prime


----------

